# VMWare Linux et Bootcamp



## benko (28 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je sais qu'avec Parallels et VMWare fusion, il est possible d'utiliser en virtualisation une partition Windows créée avec bootcamp. Est-ce possible avec Linux. Car je voudrai installer un Ubuntu en triple boot, mais l'idéal serait de pouvoir le lancer de temps en temps sous MacOSX en mode virtualisé ?

Avez-vous déjà tenté l'expérience ?

Merci


----------



## Thierry6 (31 Janvier 2008)

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/macintel

sujet déjà abordé je crois


----------



## benko (31 Janvier 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/macintel
> 
> sujet déjà abordé je crois



Ce lien ne me semble pas aborder l'utilisation d'images Linux installées sur le disque dur comme machines virtuelles


----------



## wolfbang (23 Mars 2016)

benko a dit:


> Ce lien ne me semble pas aborder l'utilisation d'images Linux installées sur le disque dur comme machines virtuelles





benko a dit:


> Ce lien ne me semble pas aborder l'utilisation d'images Linux installées sur le disque dur comme machines virtuelles


En effet, lancer sa partition Linux depuis VMware Fusion semble possible d'après ceci :
http://zefixblog.blogspot.fr/2012/04/use-natively-installed-ubuntu-in-vmware.html
Pour ma part, je n'y suis pas arrivé, je n'arrive pas à accéder à "rawdiskCreator" (je suis sous Fusion 3.0, car en MBP Core Duo).
D'après les commentaires sous ce tuto, certains parlent d'une autre solution  : Super Grub Disk.
Nouvel échec pour moi, j'aurais besoin d'une aide en français je crois : )

Si quelqu'un peut nous éclairer, merci !!


----------



## thiblinux (16 Octobre 2017)

bonjour benko , tu peut faire un partition destinée a linux. (environ 60Go) avec utilitaire de disque, et installer ton système depuis un CD ou une clé USB en appuyant sur option au démarrage de ton Mac!! ATTENTION si tu paramètre GRUB et ton SWAP espace d'echange de fichiers systeme, et je ne sait pas comment mon MAC demarre toujours sur linux. OPTION au démarrage : je chn oisi MAc OS  ou windows .. HELP : si quelqu'un sait comment faire ???


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2017)

Benko, ça fait presque dix ans que le sujet ne l'a pas intéressé...

Quant à ta question, je ne la comprends pas.


----------



## thiblinux (18 Octobre 2017)

Je cherche à savoir si avec bootcamp on peux installer Linux , car mon mac démarre sur la partition Linux directement


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Octobre 2017)

thiblinux a dit:


> Je cherche à savoir si avec bootcamp on peux installer Linux , car mon mac démarre sur la partition Linux directement


Non Bootcamp est réservé à Windows.

Pour gérer les choix du démarrage il faudrait regarder du coté de rEFIt. Voir ceci : http://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/25009/dual-boot-macos-sierra-linux


----------



## thiblinux (18 Octobre 2017)

merci jeanjd63
 c’est exactement ce que je voulais


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Octobre 2017)

Pas de quoi.


----------

